

Ask HN: Mail-server reputation monitoring service? - adammichaelc

At the startup I'm at, we are putting together a newsletter and want to keep an eye on our mail-server's reputation to make sure our e-mails get through.<p>I found the following:
http://www.mxtoolbox.com/services_servermonitoring.aspx
https://www.dnsstuff.com/products/mstc<p>Anybody have recommendations for these or other solutions?
======
Travis
Email is a pretty complicated, and frequently opaque, field.

5 years ago, most spam filtering was based on tech solutions (better
Bayesians, DNS blacklists, RDNS ptr checks, SPF, etc.) Now it seems to be more
"relationship" based.

First is to monitor your IP address rep by using the tools mentioned below. I
also highly recommend SenderScore.org (run by ReturnPath, one of the big
deliverability players).

Next step is to make sure you have the proper "feedback loops" setup with the
large email providers. You can google how to set that up. This establishes a
relationship between your IP and their servers -- e.g., with Gmail, a "report
spam" click will get reported back to your email systems, so google knows
you're trying to be good about removing unwanted recipients.

The last step is to use a deliverability expert. With something like
mailchimp, you will see some of the tools, but you have to pay them to send
your emails. If you want to send yourself, check out PivotalVeracity or Unica.
They maintain accounts on almost all relevant email providers' systems, and
they give you a seedlist that tells you how many emails got through, etc. They
aren't cheap -- about $15-20k per year. But they let you run your email
infrastructure and give you the necessary feedback about your email
deliverability.

~~~
adammichaelc
Travis thanks for the advice!

------
mxtoolbox
Thank you for recommending our Server Monitoring. This tool is great for
monitoring your server for up/down activity or if you server has been
Blacklisted we will alert you.

Our site has several other tools on it that you may find helpful including
SMTP diagnostics to confirm your PTR and rDNS records and and MX Lookup tool
as well.

Thanks again, @MxToolBox

------
adammichaelc
Clickable links: <http://www.mxtoolbox.com/services_servermonitoring.aspx>
<https://www.dnsstuff.com/products/mstc>

~~~
adammichaelc
Recently found this also. Looks interesting for anybody who might find this in
a search.... <http://litmusapp.com/>

